# 6 year old GSD Aggression and Anxiety



## arod79sae (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello , 

Hi everyone . I have a 6 year old German Shepard named Andee . She is great dog inside my house with my 3 young children in the house and my wife . However she has always had some socialization issues with other dogs . She lunges and barks at other dogs but usually if she gets over that initial meeting and smells the other dog they can play and have fun . However there have been a couple of times when she has went after another dog mostly just aggressive barking and no biting when say she go loose . 

She also has relative high separation anxiety and has broken loose from her kennel on more than one occasion while we were out of the house .

She did go thru some socialization training with a trainer at one point but then we moved and were unable to find another . He spent several sessions working with other dogs meeting her and she should some success.

I realized that this is not a fast process . In the end I just want her to learn that she doesnt need to greet these other dogs with said aggression . 

Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's an interesting thread with lots of information and advice on your exact problem.http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bout-prong-collar-neutering-reactive-dog.html


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Did the information in the thread dogma mentioned address all of your questions?

My previous GSD was 3 yrs old when I addressed her dog reactivity, and for her desensitization worked best.


----------



## arod79sae (Jan 15, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> Here's an interesting thread with lots of information and advice on your exact problem.http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bout-prong-collar-neutering-reactive-dog.html


Thank you for the information . It is very helpful . I do believe most of her lunging is with other dogs particular females of similar size that she is . I think I will try a prong collar on her after doing some more research on it. Currently I use a head collar on her but it fails to really grab her attention when I need it to honestly . 



tim_s_adams said:


> Did the information in the thread dogma mentioned address all of your questions?
> 
> My previous GSD was 3 yrs old when I addressed her dog reactivity, and for her desensitization worked best.


Do you have more information on how you desensitized your Shepard?


Both,

Thank you for your help so far . I really love my dog and realize I am alittle late to the ball on this but I am dedicated to correcting it now .


----------



## arod79sae (Jan 15, 2018)

I did read over the information that was provided and found it very helpful . She has always had a lunging issue even when I got her . I believe I will try using a prong collar after reading more into how to train with . 

Any suggestions on how to desensitize her to other dogs ? She has a couple of dog friends but she knows them and is comfortable with them . I believe places like a dog park would be overwhelming to her . 

I heard something about the dominant dog collar but most recommended the prong type one . I currently use a head collar which helped with pulling but not lunging she still trys .


----------



## Massastar (Nov 13, 2020)

My German Shepherd Maxie also had an issue similar to this. When going out in the parks she would either start whining and tug on the leash in the opposite direction or show aggressive behavior towards the other dogs. One way of dealing with it was to invite over or visit my friends who also owned dogs and with supervision introduce them and see how they behaved. After that I gradually increased the number of dogs she would interact with at the same time, and mostly tried this with females only. I also gave her tiny doses of kratom bali red in her food and that greatly helped her in being more relaxed and calm.


----------

